# Rifle ranges in SF?



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I live in Santa Fe, the only outdoor place to shoot that people say is "legal" is La Cienagia or "camel tracks" It's on BLM land, so I've been told that's the reason it's legal to shoot there. There are no rifle ranges in santa fe or near santa fe, the closest one I can find online or in the book is Las Cruces, I don't want to spend 4 hours on the road for a decent range day. Can anyone help me? Is there a place I don't know about or havn't looked at? A rifle range, we have pistol only ranges in SF. Thanks


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If my memory is still working there are National Forest Units in the Northern half of New Mexico. Break out a map and look them up.

I would expect the Forest around Las Vegas would be accessible for shooters if not much closer.

If you require benches and sun shades etc. you might have to expend a bit of effort searching. If you want to shoot you shouldn't have a problem.

:smt1099


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for the input TOF, you are correct about the national forest areas, they're plentiful here, and I know I can shoot there legally, however I am looking for a certified range, so there is no confusion when the ranger comes down the road, or shoots me cause I'm wearing my chest rig and ar-15 in the national forest.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

I can't help you with a range location in Santa Fe. However, you don't
have to drive as far as Las Cruces. There are several places to shoot in
Albuquerque that I do know about. 

There is an indoor range called "Calibers" for pistols and there is the
Albuquerque municipal range out west of town. It is out by the Double
Eagle Airport. You can shoot just about any kind of firearm there you may
wish to fire. 

Enjoy! :smt023


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Cool thanks OMSBH44 I really appreciate it, I totally forgot about calibers, ABQ is about 45 minutes away, 30 if I'm going 90...lol. Anyway, thanks again for the input much appreciated.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Kyle1337 said:


> Thanks for the input TOF, you are correct about the national forest areas, they're plentiful here, and I know I can shoot there legally, however I am looking for a certified range, so there is no confusion when the ranger comes down the road, or shoots me cause I'm wearing my chest rig and ar-15 in the national forest.


In Arizona the Forest Service personel go with us to shoot.

However; The "National Park Rangers" become agitated should you be found in a National Park blasting away. It is not legal in the Parks but hopefully will be before long.

Enjoy

:smt1099


----------



## trainer (Jul 18, 2009)

*Los Alamos Sportsman Club*

LASC has a great range and the introductory membership is only $40.00. Best deal in the state.

See www.LA-SC.org

I just stumbled across the forum. I am a pistol shooter and NRA instructor. I am here in Santa Fe.


----------



## navajoRN (Jun 5, 2014)

Camel Tracks Shooting Range west of Airport. Tina's Gear indoor range. Northern Rio Grande Sportsman's Club about 15 miles NE of Santa Fe off 284.


----------

